# Jacka Bakery - Plymouth



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally Plymouth has somewhere to get a decent coffee - The Jacka Bakery on the Barbican. This is one of the oldest bakery's in Plymouth but has been recently taken over by a family doing decent quality 'artisinal' bread (The sour-dough with spelt is amazing) and origin coffee.

The shop has:

- Origin seasonal blend from a Mythos clima pro

- rotating Origin single origin (so far I've had the ethiopian and kenyan, both sweet not sour), again from a mythos clima pro

- La Marzocco linea PB

The barista and head baker do a decent job on their extractions and latte art, usually sticking with Origins suggested recipes rather than experimenting too much. I can't see them using anything other than Origin as it's part of the lease deal on the gear.

http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/Plymouth-s-famous-Jacka-bakery-bought-family/story-26533658-detail/story.html

Also a Boston tea party has recently opened serving decent quality coffee from Extract not far away from Jacka, it's not as good but it's still miles better than what we had a year ago.


----------

